# Boat Valet Advice



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

I was really not sure where to place this thread, but was wondering if SN members can share their thoughts/experience on professional boat valet companies, or more to the point is there a market for them?

I'm really looking to hear from boat owners and their thoughts. Needless to say you see plenty of yachts at their moorings looking tired, largely due to their owners being too busy to do the maintenance work. In many cases boat owners live in the city and rarely get down to the coast line...

See attached link for an example of a boat valet and please your thoughts would be appreciated.....
http://www.boat-mate.co.uk/


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

In Florida when i was working for Dockwise there were many of these companies


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

I work in the industry and there is a growing market for this type of business, especially if you are good.

One word of warning - people are in general slower to pay for the costs associated with their hobbies than their businesses so some will require to be settled up front or at the very least upon completion. S you establish yourself you can become more choosy and refuse the poor payers. Also get yourself associated to yards or marinas, they often have clout for you and the customers are happier if a good service supplier is recommended.


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks chaps, that was just the feedback I needed to hear. I am looking towards a more regional base around Portsmouth and Isle of Wight catchment area.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Saw a boat valet advert at Fleetwood last year in the marina,the price seemed very reasonable,certainly caught the eye of the boats owner.


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Based on what you just said John, what would be the best methods of advertising to boat owners, posters in the Marina? Nav has already given me hints on getting to know marina owners.


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Shipshape at Port Solent marina are in this business but they make and sell an amazing range of cleaning chemicals for tasks from teak cleaning and care to hull cleaners and polishes. Ask for Tracy.
http://www.shipshapeservices.co.uk/


----------

